# christening hubbys new office



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

I think the forum has been pretty grim of late, in an effort to talk about something fun, Has anyone ever followed the tradition that if you get a new car or move home you need to christen it ie. you need to have a shag there. 

In your home of course its not really an issue even in a car. Although when we did it in hubbys newest car he literally drove us to the middle of nowhere seriously even the GPS was making strange noises. 

Hubby likes to pretend he's baffled by the whole thing but I know he likes it really. When he brought me home to meet his parents I made him take me to his old room when we got a chance, I knew he'd never had a girl in it so after umpteen years if finally saw some action. It was obvious he loved the sex despite what he said. So when he trades in his car in every year the christening is always penciled in, we've also done every room in the house plus the shed and garage, hubby had my little gym refurbed a while back so that needed to be christened.

Hubbys office was a bit different in his original one he brought me in the evening when most people had left. My thing was that as long as we're discreet and lock the door its nothing to be ashamed about.

Anywho hubby's moved office and I was just in it today, its absolutly massive so we had lunch and then I just said well since its so big , the desk, the couch and the floor all need to be christened individually possibley even the toilet although its a bit small.

I though he was going to protest or just not play ball cause he's quite stressed at work. Instead he just said fine not this week or next but yeah we should make a night of it. I think he's actually looking forward to it, he's so busy at work these days I think he wants something on the horizon. So I'm quite happy I bought an outfit just for the occassion along with some nice undies. So its been provisionally penciled in.

Anybody else a believer in christening places/ objects?


----------



## justean (May 28, 2008)

yeh a firm believer.
just waiting for the weather to break before we can make a start again.


----------



## Amplexor (Feb 13, 2008)

Over our history we’ve christened two offices and one pool table.


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

about ... 4 years ago before we got the offical OK to move into OUR NEW HOME ... we packed a special lunch up and went to - dome work on the house ... painting and hanging fans. Well, let me tell you we broke in bedroom and the carpet was brand new & we had a big blanket and we had a good time. After our time we shared in a good lunch ... 

So, it is always fun to share in special times !!

:smthumbup:


----------



## GPR (Jan 3, 2009)

My wife and I have wanted to christen my new offices (work in two places) for a while now... but I'm a Banker... which means LOTS of security cameras. Not an easy thing to work around...


----------



## HisSummerRose (Dec 10, 2008)

GPR said:


> My wife and I have wanted to christen my new offices (work in two places) for a while now but I'm a Banker which means LOTS of security cameras. Not an easy thing to work around...





GPR ... that must really suck too ... oh well I guess there is always the bedroom !!!


----------



## sarah.rslp (Jan 2, 2009)

justean said:


> yeh a firm believer.
> just waiting for the weather to break before we can make a start again.


Oooh outside. At least you're waiting till the weather improves, hubby adores shagging outside though it took him ages to admit to it, rain snow whatever it just adds to the experience for him. Its not really my scene but you have to meet someone half way don't you.


----------



## dcrim (Oct 1, 2008)

Well, I've christened every apartment I've had. My next to last one was the day (or maybe the day after) starting to move in. There was only the couch and the TV in the living room. 

A couple of cars, including GF's van. 

Several couches, new mattresses. A couple of office chairs with rollers on a solid floor -- wow, making them roll together and apart was fun.  

Oddly enough, in my current apartment, we never seem to get off that wonderful couch! It's just the right height.  One day we will do the remaining rooms, though.


----------

